# gap between goggles , suggestions



## kid_lex (Aug 24, 2018)

hi everyone, i bought the oakley flight decks last year and i've been snowboarding with them for 1 and half season but i notice that there is a gap between my nose that allows wind and snow to enter, it is quite annoying. i know there are "asian fit " goggles that i can buy or XM versions of the goggle. but i do not want to buy a new set of goggles because they are expensive. is there anything i can buy, like a extra foam padding that i can super glue or attach to block that gap. maybe something DIY. or any suggestion on what to do? thank you


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Facemask, new goggles or a nosejob


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Any self-adhesive type foam should help, but really buying goggles that actually fit your face is the best fix. Sell yours, buy new ones, and try them on with and without your helmet before purchasing. Actually go to a store, don't just buy from an online sale.


----------

